# New LGD Pup!



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

This is my almost 3-month-old Anatolian/Pyrenees cross LGD pup, Dixie!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I picked her up at 7 weeks old.
She is a very promising pup!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Just be aware of the teenage months.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She's cute

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Very cute! Just be aware of the teenage months.


I have two teenagers right now. What do you mean be aware ? Mine are full Pyrenees.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:wave: Dixie! These giant widdo fluffy cute pups are considered teenagers till almost 2 yrs, lots of correction involved.
By sure she has plenty of stuff to chew on too.


----------

